# How do YOU apply your tyre dressing?



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

I've been using a meguiar's applicator, not used it much so far, but it's already getting torn up and going soft.

Is there something better, or am I just going to buy a new applicator every few months?


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

I just use one of these badboys:










Using the sponge side of course!


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

I use something very similar to the megs tyre thing, it's basically a quick shine shoe polish thing. I get them for 99p from my local Boots store. Kiwi shoe polish do a similar thing, but they are more expensive.

http://www.kiwicare.com/kiwimcmssite/us/products/leather/express-shine-sponge.html

Another thing to try is those sponge washing up 'brushes'. You can them in Poundland etc.


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

It depends on what finish I want. If its gloss i use a brush if its satin I use a Autosmart application sponge they are about £8 for 12.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Fold up an old microfibre cloth. 

Spray on to the cloth. 

Rub on the tyre.


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

How do you find using a gel with a brush? 

I find a brush good with a spray, but not tried it with a gel.

I like my tyres looking really wet.


----------



## masterpartha (Jun 8, 2013)

Spray on walk away  This is with Meguiars HyperDressing. If its a gel, then I use the above shown foam applicators.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Dense foam 'hockey puc'. Strong enough to not breakdown being rubbed over the tyre wall and has a finger recesses to keep a good hold.


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

I use the megs applicators


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma RD50 - I use a paintbrush.

With other dressings I use...

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/trim-tyre-dressing-applicator/prod_340.html


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Brush with all now. Gel is fine just decant it into an old aerosol cap, dip and your off, find it easier than applicators and you can chuck loads on or very little. Haven't tried thinning megs endurance yet but I reckon a splash of water would help too :thumb:


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

i spray AS dressing direct to the tire then rub off the excess with an applicator pad 

i dilute mine 1:1 iirc


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Ripped up sponge :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Megs Endurance Tyre Gel applied with these - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12PCS-Wax...omeGarden_CLV_Cleaning_CA&hash=item51acdac713 :thumb:

Get about 3 to 4 sets of tyres done per foam pad


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

I have tried a few now as I don't like black fingernails! I recommend these , http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/flexipads-tyre-dressing-applicator-pad-cat24.html cheap and no more messy fingers, last a lot longer than the regular sponges/app

p.s if polished bliss sell them then they must be good.


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

I spray it on a dry tyre and paint it on. Autosmart Highstyle is awesome. It's much more lasting then megs endurance gel by the way


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

I use the chemical guys new look trim gel. I like how wet the tyre looks with it.

I'll try it with a pot and paint brush next time then, see you I get on...


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

cypukas said:


> I spray it on a dry tyre and paint it on. Autosmart Highstyle is awesome. It's much more lasting then megs endurance gel by the way


I agree AS Highstyle is a brilliant tyre dressing lasts quite a while.


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

I've been using a Meguiars microfibre applicator, I find it gets in between all the letters and patterns really well. Whay are the sponges type tyre applicators like on that front?


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

The sponges are grand on that front.


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

b&q have kent microfibre pads for £1 on 3 for 2 at the mo

just the job :thumb:

http://www.diy.com/nav/build/motori...Kent-Handy-Demist-Pad-11377794?skuId=11888500


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

ncd said:


> a quick shine shoe polish thing. I get them for 99p from my local Boots store. Kiwi shoe polish do a similar thing, but they are more expensive.


Same here....does the job, keeps your hands clean and has it's own container to keep it in :thumb:.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I use a brush , pour some in an aerosol lid and brush it on , i find brushes better as you can scrub ut into the letters . I keep the brush in a pot so it stays loaded up for next time


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

I use an old sponge


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

I also use a 'dish washing' sponge ... pack of 12 for 49p at Asda.


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

123HJMS said:


> I also use a 'dish washing' sponge ... pack of 12 for 49p at Asda.


I've had the same one for over a year now!
Whenever I'm finished dressing a set of tyres, I put it back in a small plastic bag and tie it off until the next time.
No mess, no washing, no waste!


----------



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

halam said:


> I have tried a few now as I don't like black fingernails! I recommend these , http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/flexipads-tyre-dressing-applicator-pad-cat24.html cheap and no more messy fingers, last a lot longer than the regular sponges/app
> 
> p.s if polished bliss sell them then they must be good.


I recently discovered these too and they're fantastic! Quick, easy, and dont seem to be falling apart like others I've had.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Kenny Powers said:


> I just use one of these badboys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


............same here.


----------



## David Herron (Jan 29, 2012)

I use these, used to be 14p or 17p for a pack of 10 from Tesco or Asda.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I use Zaino Z16 amnd apply with a micrfibre pad that I keep in a bag when not in use.  Works brilliantly, and doesn't deteriorate like the foam ones.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

David Herron said:


> I use these, used to be 14p or 17p for a pack of 10 from Tesco or Asda.


exactly what I use :thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Kenny Powers said:


> I just use one of these badboys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same as for me,used them for years,cheap as chips.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

As above


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I apply with a envy brush :thumb:


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

I apply with a brush


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

depends on the product biut either a folded micro fibre or round sponge applicator or similar doess the job. The 'purpose made'megs applicatort is a peice of poo. INHO.


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

cypukas said:


> I spray it on a dry tyre and paint it on. Autosmart Highstyle is awesome. It's much more lasting then megs endurance gel by the way


:wave: same as myself cypukas

how do you dilute yours ?


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

I use Highstyle neat James.

As far as I know, it can't be diluted as it is solvent based.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Autosmart highstyle (liquid) use a normal painters brush.

Gel (megs endurance) with a megs foam applicator.


----------



## eccie (Jun 7, 2009)

craigeh123 said:


> I use a brush , pour some in an aerosol lid and brush it on , i find brushes better as you can scrub ut into the letters . I keep the brush in a pot so it stays loaded up for next time


That's what works for me with Espuma RD50


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

craigeh123 said:


> I use a brush , pour some in an aerosol lid and brush it on , i find brushes better as you can scrub ut into the letters . I keep the brush in a pot so it stays loaded up for next time


Same here, will never go back to gel type products.


----------



## scrounger (Apr 17, 2008)

Brush on AG rubber cleaner


----------



## T.C.D. (Jun 19, 2013)

I use a brush or sponge depending on finish required


----------

